# txt to hashmap



## malandro (10. April 2007)

Ich will von einen file.txt mehrere werte lesen und diese in ein Hashmap speichern, wie kann ich das am besten machen?

z.B.

Inhalt von file.txt ist: "asbzuldr" es kann auch anders formatiert sein, aber das kann ich selber festlegen und ist dann fix.

und will in einen hashmap jeden Buchstaben nach den anderen geben, also wurde so aussehen

```
hashmap.put("a","s");
hashmap.put("b","z");
hashmap.put("u","l");
hashmap.put("d","r");
```

was ich nachehr damit machen will ist Buchstaben in ein String zu ersetzten, also wenn mein String "abud" ist soll durch "szlr" erzest werden.

aber mein Problem ist momentan wie ich den file.txt am beste anlegen soll und wie ich diese Daten von den file.txt in den Hashmap bekomme!


----------



## zeja (10. April 2007)

Warum benutzt du nicht einfach Properties?

In einem Properties File kann man genau das machen was du willst, nämlich ein Mapping von Werten. Das File müsste dann so aussehen:
test.properties
a=s
b=z
u=l
d=r

Laden kannst du so eine Datei mit

```
FileInputStream s = new FileInputStream("test.properties");
Properties props = new Properties();
props.load(s);
s.close();
System.out.println(props.getProperty("a"));
```


----------



## malandro (10. April 2007)

Danke werde ich Probieren, habe es so gelöst das ich alle werte erst in ein String lade und dann weiter bearbeite, aber deine Lösung ist sicher sauberer.


----------

